# Brandys Birthday Party



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks like we are going to have A party for my 25th birthday. Man i'm getting old.
Everyone is welcome . I will have some tuna sliced for sashimi . Everyone can bring A little something to drink and eat. Should be A fun get together with the usual suspects .

Sunday July 31 3:30 pm

1314 Maldonado Pensacola Beach


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

WOW 25? This is an old post. I didn't know the PFF was up 20 years ago.


----------



## BIGBADWOLF (Oct 18, 2007)

*B-party*

*U R 25 BULL-ON-KNEE! IM OVER THE DOUBLE HILL AND I JUST SAW U AT SHAKER, NO WAY U R MORE LIKE? WAIT ILL ASK MY SON CLAYTON HOW OLD R U? 22 AND BRANDY (AGED IN A BARREL) IS 25 ? oH BET UR ASH ILL BE THERE TO PROOVE OR DISPROVE WITH THE C-DOE........!!!! WHO AM i !:notworthy:*


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Brandy;702051... said:


> Looks like we are going to have A party for my 25th birthday.


LOL Now that's some funny sheeet. :thumbup:


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

The one day I get to be 25 again and yall are bustin my balls


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Vlado.... You saying that im not looking 25 anymore?


----------



## LoupGarou (Dec 29, 2007)

Brandy, Happy birthday Bro!!!! How many you thinking, I know you can't eat em but you want me to bring and boil some Big Blue Crabs...


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Bring my sunset redfish on 1/2 shell. Maybe some backbone/cheek dip, got it boiling now. Hey Loup....you catch'n the crabs?? sounds great!!


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnection.com/forums/forum72/thread9014.html#post74004


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Brandy said:


> Vlado.... You saying that im not looking 25 anymore?


I could have believed 27 but 25 was just a bit too much. :whistling:

Looks like you had a great time. :thumbup:

Sorry I missed it.


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

Happy 25th Brandy!  Hope it's the best 25th you've ever had!


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

i do feel bad now, i turned 60 in may, came here in 1969 in navy age 18


----------



## Kevinpagan (Apr 26, 2011)

Belated happy birthday Brandy


----------

